# [V] Ultimate Blizzard Collectors Pack - Wow Classic - Starcraft 2 - Diablo 3 - Warcraft 3



## WOWCollectors (22. April 2013)

Hi,

Da ich schon im Winter World of Warcraft den Rücken gekehrt habe, verkaufe ich nun meine komplette Blizzard Sammlung.

</title><meta name="description" content="WOW World of Warcraft Collectors Edition | Starcraft 2 | Diablo 3 | Warcarft 3 in PC- Videospiele , PC- Videospiele |eBay"><meta name="keywords" content="WOW World of Warcraft Collectors Edition | Starcraft 2

Darin enthalten sind:

•World of Warcraft Collectors Edition Classic (Vanilla) - SEHR SELTEN!!!
•World of Warcraft Collectors Edition Burning Crusade
•World of Warcraft Collectors Edition Wrath of the Lich King
•World of Warcraft Collectors Edition Cataclysm
•World of Warcraft Collectors Edition Mist of Pandaria
•Diablo 3
•StarCraft 2 - Wings of Liberty
•StarCraft 2 - Heart of the Swarm
•Warcraft 3
•Blizzard Battle.net Authenticator (Wow Edition)
•WoW Tshirt Horde/Alliance (Gab es bei der Classic Collectors dazu) - M - getragen
•WoW Tshirt Burning Crusade (Gab es bei der BC Collectors dazu) - XL - getragen
•Diablo 3 Buch
•World of Warcraft Figuren (Hexer 1, Hexer 2, Tauren Krieger, Troll Shame)


Wie auch in der Auktion geschrieben ist es zwar seit letztem Jahr erlaubt die Software ansich weiter zu verkaufen, aber nicht den Account.
(Ihr bekommt zwar nach der Auktion meinen kompletten Battle.net Account und könnt somit wirklich alle Spiele voll nutzen, aber hier auf eigenes Risiko da Blizzard so etwas ausschließt. Ingame Freunde (welche auch RL Freunde sind) sind aber informiert und somit ist es kein Problem)

Also wer interesse hat kann gerne mit bieten und hoffe es kommt alles in gute Hände die es zu schätzen wissen 

(Ich bin hier im Forum nicht wirklich unterwegs, deswegen Fragen bitte über eBay)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (22. April 2013)

Das beobachte ich mal. 
Weil da bin ich gespannt was die Auktion so bringt. Du hast Recht die Vanilla CE ist wirklich sehr sehr selten.
Original Verschweißt würde die ein paar Hundert € bringen, Siehe hier .


----------



## WOWCollectors (22. April 2013)

Na und ich erst Batze 
Und du ich hab das auch gesehen gehabt und mir wurde gleich ein wenig schlecht und dachte Gott warum hab ich die nicht alle Original gelassen 
Aber naja als echter Spieler kann man nicht anders und will jedem zeigen was man hat *gg*

Ich hoffe das ich zumindestens so viel wieder rein bekomme das ich mir Starcraft 2+Addon nochmal kaufen kann, weil das spiele ich aktuell schon. 
Aber da ja alles auf einem Bnet Account hängt muss ich das ja mit geben.

Aber ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Kaisan (22. April 2013)

Für Sammler sehr interessant ... weil ich mich zu diesen zähle, werde ich das Angebot mal im Auge behalten und womöglich an der Aktion teilnehmen. Die zahlreichen und reichlich raren Collectors Editions haben es mir schon mal auf jeden Fall angetan ... mal schauen, vielleicht biete ich den einen oder anderen Hunderter


----------



## WOWCollectors (22. April 2013)

Das würde mich freuen Kaisan, wenn es in gute Hände kommt (ein Sammler wie du). 
Wenn du Fragen dazu hast, weisst du Bescheid und Versand ist kostenlos mit Paketdienst, dass auch alles in Gutem Zustand ankommt


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. April 2013)

Ne tolle Sammlung. 
Ich konnte leider nie was mit Wow und Co anfangen, aber es juckt einen doch im Finger. Als Spätzünder quasi.


----------



## Batze (23. April 2013)

@Crypt-Ravange
Lad dir doch die Demo von WoW bei Blizzard runter. Da kannst du dann Charaktere bis Level 20 zocken. Natürlich sind einige Sachen dabei die gesperrt sind. Gildenzutritt, Auktionshaus,  und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Aber zum reinschnuppern reicht es alle male.


----------



## Crysisheld (26. April 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> Das beobachte ich mal.
> Weil da bin ich gespannt was die Auktion so bringt. Du hast Recht die Vanilla CE ist wirklich sehr sehr selten.
> Original Verschweißt würde die ein paar Hundert € bringen, Siehe hier .



Naja also was manche preislich verlangen und für was die Editionen wirklich verkauft werden sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Siehe hier: 

WOW Collector´s Edition Rar | eBay

Aber wenn jemand zu viel Geld hat kann er gerne mitbieten - hallo die aktuelle Auktion geht noch 4 Tage und ist schon bei über 100 EUR?? Leider verfallen viele Ebay Nutzer dem "will ich haben" Wahn und so kommen dann auch diese extrem unrealistischen Preise zustande...


----------



## Batze (29. April 2013)

Ui, liegt schon bei 145,44€

Aber hallo da geht noch was.
Ich denke es wird so bei 250+ hinaus laufen.

Auf jeden Fall reicht es für Starcraft 2+Addon.


----------

